# Phone Line Not Required?



## nicshow (Apr 12, 2002)

Do I understand there is no "penalty" now for not having a phone line connected? Besides caller ID on the screen, what services will I not have access to?

Nic


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nicshow said:


> Do I understand there is no "penalty" now for not having a phone line connected? Besides caller ID on the screen, what services will I not have access to?


The customer service feature on channel 101 will no longer work.

If you have multiple receivers you may have receivers disabled for not being connected (several people have).


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

nicshow said:


> Do I understand there is no "penalty" now for not having a phone line connected? Besides caller ID on the screen, what services will I not have access to?
> 
> Nic


Ordering movies,etc, thru the screen, assuming you had not already thought of that


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

"James Long" said:


> The customer service feature on channel 101 will no longer work.
> 
> If you have multiple receivers you may have receivers disabled for not being connected (several people have).


I thought the customer service feature was on channel 100.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

n0qcu said:



> I thought the customer service feature was on channel 100.


It is. Off by a channel.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

James Long said:


> It is. Off by a channel.


Missed it by that much.. /Max Smart


----------

